# Tree Stands on WMAs



## CharrDad (Mar 31, 2008)

The Ga regs state that a tree stand must be removed by noon of the day after a hunt. Anyone know how much in advance of the season (or sign-in hunt) you can set one up? I was planning on setting some up this year during my July vacation, but now I'm wondering.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pnome (Mar 31, 2008)

Not a good idea to set up a tree stand on a WMA and leave it there for any length of time.  Maybe the night or day before you plan on hunting.  

Be prepared to have it stolen should anyone come across it.


----------



## hevishot (Mar 31, 2008)

they wont be there by the start of the season..would be my bet.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, that's too bad. 
Doesn't putting them up the day before you're hunting screw your chances of harvest? Seems like you'd want the deer to have a while to get used to the stand and for any scent you may have left to disappear. Guess that's an argument for using a climber instead of lock-on, huh?


----------



## hevishot (Mar 31, 2008)

it would be ideal to have your stands already in place but unfortunately, you are talking about public land. Climber would be a better option...IMO


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks hevishot. I appreciate the input.


----------



## dannyray49 (Apr 13, 2008)

*wma stand*

charrdad I placed a stand on Allatoona WMA this past season and left it there all season locked with a good cable and lock. I guess I was very lucky it was not taken. killed a 126" 10 pointer from it the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2008)

I've put em out 2 weeks ahead of time before...It says nothing about it being illegal...Hang a old one just in case somebody wants it!


----------



## yellowhammer (Apr 14, 2008)

*stands on WMAs*

I`ve been told that some of those stands that were left for long periods of time were removed by DNR.You have no right to reserve a spot on public land for the whole season.I won`t bother a stand that I know has been in place between hunts,but I may hunt close to it if I want to.(if nobody is in it)The intent of the law is to allow you  to scout and put up a stand the day before a hunt begins.If you leave a stand for a week or so,such as on a 3 week sign-in at Clark Hill,don`t expect that spot to be reserved for you the whole time.If you hunt it every day,it should be yours.If you`re not there,it`s anyone`s place to hunt.Otherwise,you could put up 3 or 4 stands the whole time and have your own little club for the price of a wma stamp.Use good manners and ethics.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

The regs used to prohibit putting out stands far in advance of a hunt, but it no longer states when you can put one out.  Pay close attention to the new regs this summer as this may change.


----------



## CharrDad (May 2, 2008)

I appreciate all the good advise here. I'm surprised at how many posts I've seen all over Woody's concerning stolen tree stands. 

Here's my question though, if you cant trust those sharing the woods with you not to steal your stands how can you hunt that area with any real feeling of safety. I'm not a prude by any means, but if a man will steal your stuff, well, that's not a good indicator of integrity. Am I making too much of this?


----------



## hevishot (May 2, 2008)

nope...you are RIGHT on. Join a club with folks you are comfortable with and leave the public land for the yahoos. (not saying all folks who hunt public land are yahoos)


----------



## CharrDad (May 2, 2008)

Yep, guess that's the right move. Now if I can just find something north of ATL that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 2, 2008)

CharrDad said:


> I appreciate all the good advise here. I'm surprised at how many posts I've seen all over Woody's concerning stolen tree stands.
> 
> Here's my question though, if you cant trust those sharing the woods with you not to steal your stands how can you hunt that area with any real feeling of safety. I'm not a prude by any means, but if a man will steal your stuff, well, that's not a good indicator of integrity. Am I making too much of this?



this is one of those yes and no situations...if you can afford a private lease or club, great...if not, your already paying for the use of public land, which can be very safe, productive, and excellent hunting....just because someone might be willing to take something out of the woods that doesn't belong to them, yes that would be stealing and there is no excuse for it, doesn't mean they are going to put a bullet in you...and it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to leave $150 out in the woods for convenience sake anyway...and I'd venture to say accidents happen on private clubs about as often as they do on NF or WMAs...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 2, 2008)

Its probably best to use lightweight climbers on WMAs for the above
listed reasons (Stolen), plus you have the option of mobility if or
when folks stack up in one area....
I suggest you scout during the summer months and identify several
hunting areas...Carry your stand in EARLY the AM of your hunt.....

Some guys have started putting little signs in the woods to
identify where they have stands, so you need to be aware of
that possibility......I prefer to carry my stand in and out each time
I enter and leave the woods.....Can't steal my stand if its chained 
in the back of my truck, or in my hand....


----------



## CharrDad (May 2, 2008)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Its probably best to use lightweight climbers on WMAs for the above
> listed reasons (Stolen)...I prefer to carry my stand in and out each time I enter and leave the woods.....Can't steal my stand if its chained
> in the back of my truck, or in my hand....



You're right about that 7Mag. But I'm not trying to outsmart the thieves, I'm trying to avoid them.

I understand this is a loaded issue, and I know for a fact that many -many good people hunt public land, but I'm not as concerned with the cost of a tree stand as I am about the company I introduce my children to. If my tree stand is not safe in the woods -my kids dang sure ain't going in there.


----------



## Mako22 (May 2, 2008)

I have hunted public land for years and just about every stand I left out there for any length of time was either stolen or vandalized. I suggest a climber or a folding chair.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (May 3, 2008)

CharrDad, Here are the best two points of advise I could ever pass on to someone about public land. Go further up the tree and deeper in the woods. I have spoke with several DNR and other properous public land hunters and they will be the first to tell you, as I am guilty of this as well(past tense). If you want to leave a stand on public land make sure you do these two things and the odds will be stacked in your favor. Hunt as deep in the property as you can get and as high up in the trees as you can possibly stand(SAFETY FIRST). Most people do not prepare themselves to go to the heart of the woods and on top of that they usually only hunt an avg of 10-15 feet off the ground. When I say deep int the woods, be sure that you go beyond that of the avg hunter. If you scout enough you can tell where most of the beginners hunt. And those who are willing to go the extra mile to take that buck on the back 40 are usually the ones with the character traits not to follow in the unethical. If I see a stand as far deep in the woods as I like to hike then I assume someone worked hard for that spot. You can never eliminate your chances of loss but you can put the odds in your favor. Hunt around the 20-25 ft mark and don't forget to camo it up with some limbs and greenery. Just remember where you placed it. Get familier with your GPS. You can get a very basic hand held for less than $50. Learn the coordinates. It can also help you in the dark. Any deer you spook going in at 5:30AM will be from the limb you brake not the light. Have fun and be safe and...
Goodluck with that Public Land Bruiser!


----------



## Scoutman (May 4, 2008)

Gad75 you said a mouthfull and it's right on! Preach it brother. If you work hard you will be rewarded.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Soutman!


----------



## Allen Waters (May 5, 2008)

i always pack my stand in and out and always use a climber on wma's. i think its important to be mobile on a wma. even going in deep sometimes you will run up on someone. pre- scout several area's and always have a plan B.  i left a climber on charlie elliot wma some years back. i climbed down in the dark and came back the next morning, in the dark, to find it gone! apparently someone i had missed knew i was there


----------



## whitworth (May 9, 2008)

An excellent place for left behind tree stands to go missing.  

Non-hunting thieves don't need a stamp to go hunt up a used resalable tree stand.


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 9, 2008)

well if you have a tree stand with a climbing stick or tree steps you can leave the platform there and just take you climbing stick or steps that way the thieves can get to the platform and there is no ladder to take it might get the DNR boys fired up at yah but ithink aslong as your back in the woods nobodys gonna spot your stand ne how just make sure your deep in the thick stuff and far off the road


----------



## whitworth (May 11, 2008)

*With some tree stands going*

for over $300, an unattended tree stand on a WMA, is a fool and his soon parted money.


----------



## bowhunter ed (May 13, 2008)

I have been hunting management land in florida for the last 5 years havent had anything stolen been walked on plenty but have met a lot of nice helpfull people may not invite you to their spot but nice enough to point you in the right dirrection now this year I am trying Georgia hope to find the same up their you guys are starting to worry me


----------



## Scoutman (May 15, 2008)

No need to worry most don't walk as far as they think. you walk more than 1/4 mile and company fades fast. fear of dark and getting lost keep alot of folks near the truck.


----------



## CharrDad (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advise guys. My confidence in our public land opportunities has been restored. And now that turkey season is over, it's time time to start scouting for the bow season buck.
My to-do list includes:
Get a light weight climber
Go DEEP
Scout well
Rinse and repeat


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2008)

I have hunted public land for 40 years more or less. Public land theives don't usually venture that deep into the woods. If you leave your stand out in the open within a five minute stroll into the area then don't expect to find it there the next day. But if you get on in there deep and cover it when you leave you should be fine. I have left mine many times and had no problem. I have had several stolen on club land. As always the trick to public land hunting is get in deep and stay all day. Let the public push the deer to you.


----------



## SWbowhunter (May 16, 2008)

CharrDad said:


> I appreciate all the good advise here. I'm surprised at how many posts I've seen all over Woody's concerning stolen tree stands.
> 
> Here's my question though, if you cant trust those sharing the woods with you not to steal your stands how can you hunt that area with any real feeling of safety. I'm not a prude by any means, but if a man will steal your stuff, well, that's not a good indicator of integrity. Am I making too much of this?



I think your making a big deal out of something simple. In North Georgia a stand is not imperative. I have shot my last 30+ deer off the ground with about 10 of those being bow kills.  Hunters on public lands usually take a climber in and out or may leave it if they are hunting a few consecutive days. Is it less effective? maybe. Do they still kill deer? Yes!


----------



## CharrDad (May 19, 2008)

SWbowhunter, are you hunting from a ground blind? Or, are you just sitting on the ground against a tree? I like the idea of not dragging a bunch of stuff in with me. Tell me more.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 20, 2008)

CharrDad said:


> I like the idea of not dragging a bunch of stuff in with me. Tell me more.



You should find this article interesting then

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=1282&cid=26


----------



## pnome (May 20, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> You should find this article interesting then
> 
> http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=1282&cid=26



great article there!


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 20, 2008)

pnome said:


> great article there!



Isn't that neat, sometimes we get stuck in a rut and think we got to hunt in a certain way to be successful and then something like this comes along...one of the reasons I love the outdoors, it rewards different disciplines...


----------



## CharrDad (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, I had read that when it first came out. I think that it's a great story. Thanks for reminding me of it. And, your right, it does go to show that thinking differently can be a wonderful thing.


----------



## Todd E (May 24, 2008)

I will say this.................

I found a loc-on at BF Grant that is evidently being left in the tree every year all year long. Arrow3 and the Jody Hawk beaglin' gang found it one year later after I had found it. Still there. People leave em'. Course, we are all the respectful kinda' guys who would never think of bothering it. It is way deep and in some way thick stuff. If the above info is correct and stands for this year, too........go for it if you wanna leave one. My suggestion would be to leave an inexpensive set up.....cheap ladder stix and a cheap loc-on. Granted most all of us tote in. We tote in day before, try to set around area til dark and then leave out. For duration of hunt we sit all day. In early...out late. We are normally so far in that if someone wants to come in during darkness and steal it......well, they gotta work for it !!!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 15, 2008)

I hunted yucchi last year all from the ground(during bow didnt have time during rifle season), saw deer everytime, except twice, and i was there every time io had a day off of work. Then the one time i went during rifle season was to keg creek(archery only) again saw close to 12 deer on about a 2 hr walk. the key is to be patient if you see one take the time to close the distance. Plus that was my first yr ground hunting, hopefuilly thisa year will go by better.


----------



## BrianDailey (Aug 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried one of those locks they are advertising in Buckmasters magazine?  It is called Stand Guardian.
It claims to be uncuttable with bolt cutters...says hacksaws can't cut it either.
Comes in 2 different lengths...5 and 7 ft.
www.standguardian.com
I am interested to know if they might be worth it for leaving a stand (deep and well concelaed, as advised) on public land.
Thanks!


----------



## timetohunt (Aug 10, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> You should find this article interesting then
> 
> http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=1282&cid=26



I wonder what those "sling seats" look like?


----------



## Glockit (Aug 10, 2008)

hevishot said:


> nope...you are RIGHT on. Join a club with folks you are comfortable with and leave the public land for the yahoos. (not saying all folks who hunt public land are yahoos)



Don't let the yahoo's take over...again good thing with the concealed carry laws this year...


----------



## BrianDailey (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried one of those locks they are advertising in Buckmasters magazine? It is called Stand Guardian??????
www.standguardian.com

I'd like to hear from ANYONE who has info to share...good or bad...thanks!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 20, 2008)

timetohunt said:


> I wonder what those "sling seats" look like?



view images in the article


----------



## timetohunt (Aug 20, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> view images in the article



Sorta like a hammock, I bet it is light weight.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 20, 2008)

off topic here, a little, but given the question posed:

so, you leave a stand on a wma. you go in on opening morning and someone is ALREADY in a stand just down from yours , and they got there before you on this particular morning.

what will you do? stay? goto your alternate location? something else...


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 20, 2008)

georgia_home said:


> off topic here, a little, but given the question posed:
> 
> so, you leave a stand on a wma. you go in on opening morning and someone is ALREADY in a stand just down from yours , and they got there before you on this particular morning.
> 
> what will you do? stay? goto your alternate location? something else...


They will have to be there MIGHTY early to beat me to my spot..I make a point to be the first one there if I'm serious about the spot..To answer your question..If by chance somebody is already there..I'll move on..


----------



## Milkman (Aug 20, 2008)

georgia_home said:


> off topic here, a little, but given the question posed:
> 
> so, you leave a stand on a wma. you go in on opening morning and someone is ALREADY in a stand just down from yours , and they got there before you on this particular morning.
> 
> what will you do? stay? goto your alternate location? something else...



That  happened to us in 92 at BF Grant. It worked out pretty good for my buddy, his alternate location got him a big 8pt that morning

I would move on to another location again


----------



## BrianDailey (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone have suggestions for the most secure way to lock a stand so it can't....might not be toted off by a theif?


----------

